# Gute Externe Soundkarte



## 16Blue89 (19. April 2013)

Grüsse Leutz;
Da ich nur einen Acer Laptop mit Onboard Sound habe und ich jetzt an mein Laptop den Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (250) ohm angeschlossen habe bräuchte ich doch noch eine gute externe Sound karte oder ?
mfg


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mit hat die hier und ist sehr zufrieden damit.
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro, USB (70SB109500002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ihm war die Onboardlösung zu wenig "lebendig" vor allem der nicht vorhandene Bass wenn er mit Kopfhörer gespielt hat.


----------



## Thallassa (19. April 2013)

Warum "brauchen" ? Wenn du den Klang etwas aufpolieren willst und auf Surroundmist verzichten kannst, könnte man dir den https://geizhals.at/de/fiio-e10-kopfhoererverstaerker-a828374.html an's Herz legen.


----------



## Darkseth (19. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mit hat die hier und ist sehr zufrieden damit.
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro, USB (70SB109500002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Ihm war die Onboardlösung zu wenig "lebendig" vor allem der nicht vorhandene Bass wenn er mit Kopfhörer gespielt hat.


 Sorry, die ist technischer Müll. 
Wenn Creative, dann die X-FI HD. Fiio E10 wär etwas besser.


----------



## 16Blue89 (19. April 2013)

Ohh ja das sind 2 richtig gute Ergebnisse.Aber hab mal noch ne frage:gibt es die Externen Soundkarten auch mit Stromanschluss,also eine externe Soundkarte die man an 230 V anschliessen tut und dann an den Computer ?


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

Was ist denn dein Budget und was willst du denn dran anschließen? Nur den KH? Brauchst du 5.1 Gedöns und Effekte oder gehts dir einfach um Musik?

Für Musik kann ich diese hier empfehlen: Linear USB < Kopfhörerverstärker < Home Audio < Lehmannaudio


----------



## 16Blue89 (19. April 2013)

Bohr der Lehmannaudio ist ja mal total crass,aber leider zu teuer.Im Budget bereich dachte ich so bis 100 €


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Sorry, die ist technischer Müll.
> Wenn Creative, dann die X-FI HD. Fiio E10 wär etwas besser.


 
Kommt auf die Ausgangssituation an. 
Im Vergleich zu der Realtek ALC8xx von seinem H77 Mainboard fand er es merkbar besser.


----------



## Darkseth (19. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Ausgangssituation an.
> Im Vergleich zu der Realtek ALC8xx von seinem H77 Mainboard fand er es merkbar besser.


 Aber verglichen zur X-FI HD / Fiio E10 ne ganze ecke schlechter. Da sind billigere/schlechtere bauteile verbaut, das Hauptziel dieser Karte ist 5.1 an COmputern, die kein 5.1 haben, z.B. Laptops. Für Kopfhörer bringt das teil absolut gar nix. Rein Klanglich, bemessen an der Konkurrenz, ist sie das Geld einfach nicht wert, außer man braucht 5.1 ausgänge ^^


----------



## 16Blue89 (19. April 2013)

Also @ Darkseth meinst du das der X-FI HD besser ist als der Fiio e 10.da sollte ich mir doch lieber den x-fi hd holen oder ?


----------



## Darkseth (19. April 2013)

Nein, der Fiio E10 ist besser als die X-FI HD.
Beide klingen aber super für Ihren Preis, und haben nen Kopfhörerverstärker. Beim Fiio ist es aber ein tick besser.
Dafür hat die X-FI HD ne surround simulation für spiele, equalizer, mehr anschlüsse und mikro anschluss. NUR für Musik würde ich den Fiio nehmen.


----------



## 16Blue89 (23. April 2013)

Grüsse Darkset was sollte ich nun machen ich habe jetzt den fiio e 10,soll ich mir doch lieber den x-fi hd holen ?


----------



## 16Blue89 (23. April 2013)

Aso sorry @ Darkseth ich habe es erst jetze gesehen dass du mir geantwortet hast.
Ich danke dir erstmal recht herzlich für die guten Antworten.
Mfg


----------

